# How long do you wait for passengers during 2 stops?



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

On Saturday I waited 22 minutes while a woman and her daughter went into Walmart Neighborhood Market. She said I just have to pick up something. 22 minutes later she comes out with 7 bags of groceries. 

Another time, I dropped a guy off to supposedly get his check. It was at a house and the person wasn't answering the door, the pax started throwing stones up at the window, he was becoming irate, 15 minutes, 20 minutes, 30 minutes, I said, look I have to go I have other rides to do, then he got real angry at me and said don't you f***ing leave without me, 35 minutes, he started yelling so I yelled at him and he kicked my passenger door, and I sped off leaving him there.

Another time I waited 40 minutes while a girl went into a buffet-type restaurant on a Friday evening to pick up to-go food. I have told both Uber and Lyft to set time limits for pax but they don't. What do you do? seriously. Do you leave after a while or wait?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> On Saturday I waited 22 minutes while a woman and her daughter went into Walmart Neighborhood Market. She said I just have to pick up something. 22 minutes later she comes out with 7 bags of groceries.
> 
> Another time, I dropped a guy off to supposedly get his check. It was at a house and the person wasn't answering the door, the pax started throwing stones up at the window, he was becoming irate, 15 minutes, 20 minutes, 30 minutes, I said, look I have to go I have other rides to do, then he got real angry at me and said don't you f***ing leave without me, 35 minutes, he started yelling so I yelled at him and he kicked my passenger door, and I sped off leaving him there.
> 
> Another time I waited 40 minutes while a girl went into a buffet-type restaurant on a Friday evening to pick up to-go food. I have told both Uber and Lyft to set time limits for pax but they don't. What do you do? seriously. Do you leave after a while or wait?


No stops on base rate rides unless they give CASH UPFRONT. 

No "I'll tip you in the app" bullshit. Paper with dead presidents on it. Minimum of Lincoln's portrait or multiple Washington's ortrait.

Simply say "I only make money when my wheels are rolling" and either they'll get the hint and pull out cash or you end the trip as soon as they exit at first stop.

Do NOT let them "anchor" you by leaving items in the car.

Don't GAF about the occasional 1*. You pay your bills with money not ratings, stars and badges.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

There is a limit. It’s 3 minutes. The problem is, Uber leaves it up to you to enforce that. I agree with @New2This, just don’t make the stop. End the trip right away. Wait time doesn’t pay enough to make it worth it. And that includes drive through. Cash up front, or call another Uber when you’re ready.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TobyD said:


> I agree with @New2This,


I'm honored to be in such esteemed company


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

I got boned this weekend with a 2 stop ride at 40min totaling out to be a whopping $14. 3 kids in their 20s. The dude’s first words as he entered my car “so the first stop is McDonald’s”. Didn’t even bother asking if I wanted anything or a tip lol. I was 2 rides away from completing my quest so I thought I eat the bullet and do the drive thru trip being it 3am it’ll be quick - Nope. What do you even say at the start of the ride for the tip? “Dri.. drive thru?😰 Please $5 cash first?👉👈🥺”


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I always agree to stop. And I always say "five minutes!" as they're exiting the car. That sets the expectation. If they're not back in five minutes I generally cancel and go.

You need to make sure there are no anchors.

I will make an exception if the second leg of the trip is long enough. I play it by ear in those cases.

I let myself get burned too many times and learned to do it this way.

It's important to be consistent because you can't predict who's going to burn you. I picked up a 40 y/o well dressed white guy a few weeks ago who was doing a quick round trip to the Dollar Store for a new phone charger cord. How long does it take to buy a phone charger? Two minutes? I waited 8 minutes for the a$$hole before finally canceling.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I always agree to stop. And I always say "five minutes!" as they're exiting the car. That sets the expectation. If they're not back in five minutes I generally cancel and go.
> 
> You need to make sure there are no anchors.
> 
> ...



I only do stops when the fare is at least 1.8X surge.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I only do stops when the fare is at least 1.8X surge.


When I used the glitch for getting old Surge Multiplier I had no problem with stops.

3.0X was $0.66/minute. Then you can go inside all you want.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I only do stops when the fare is at least 1.8X surge.


What is this surge you speak of?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I check the details on every trip after I accept. If there's a stop, I cancel. If they add a stop after they get in and it's more than just dropping someone off, I tell them no of its a drive through or supermarket, or 3 minutes of its anything else. At 3 I call, at 5 I leave. If they left anything in the car or goes with me and I report a lost item, collect the fee for returning it. I don't care about the 1 star I week get, I eat with money not stars. Friday or Saturday night I won't stop unless you offer me cash up front and it better be a decent amount.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ok rookies . From a guy that has almost 5000 rides .
With uber i do not stop. I will offer to drop them off at that whatever place . Unless they say hey i am running in and they offer to buy me a drink. With lyft i will stop at a gas station and get gas at the same time . Again unless they offer to buy me something i do not offer stops . 
And for food pick ups. No i will not go through. I offer to end the trip at that location . 
(((( Always check the back seat right after they get out )))))) 
Once a person left a bag in my car . I called support can reported it lost . I did tell them do not leave it i am NOT waiting for you . That bag got thrown away .


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Man you two^^ are EVIL😈 “I drive off and report their purse, phone, bag.. (items) as lost”… as you drive off and toss their shxt out the window lmao too good. Honestly I gotta start doing the same I just can’t find the heart to do that. These multiple stop rides are so aids though. Each stop should count as a ride, that would be huge for our quests


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

As most of the posters have told you, do not do stops. With Uber's and Lyft's garbage 1979 cab rates, you do not have time for stops. If they want a stop, let them summon an ant. They have ants for a reason.



LyftUberDrvr said:


> seriously. Do you leave after a while or wait?


Do not even let it get to that point. No stops without front cash.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Many are slick . They leave a purse or something in your car so you cannot leave. Tell them lyft rule. Nothing allowed in car for waiting


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Lyft and Uber could end this nonsense in a second by increasing the rate for wait time and/or adding a flat fee per stop. But they won't because they are garbage POS companies who dgaf about their drivers.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I drop and drive. Call or text me when you HAVE paid.


I got paid to drive


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> On Saturday I waited 22 minutes while a woman and her daughter went into Walmart Neighborhood Market. She said I just have to pick up something. 22 minutes later she comes out with 7 bags of groceries.
> 
> Another time, I dropped a guy off to supposedly get his check. It was at a house and the person wasn't answering the door, the pax started throwing stones up at the window, he was becoming irate, 15 minutes, 20 minutes, 30 minutes, I said, look I have to go I have other rides to do, then he got real angry at me and said don't you f***ing leave without me, 35 minutes, he started yelling so I yelled at him and he kicked my passenger door, and I sped off leaving him there.
> 
> Another time I waited 40 minutes while a girl went into a buffet-type restaurant on a Friday evening to pick up to-go food. I have told both Uber and Lyft to set time limits for pax but they don't. What do you do? seriously. Do you leave after a while or wait?


It’s best for the community if you fully wait for passengers to be done during all stops.

Passengers rely on drivers like you to give them a pleasant experience when riding with Uber or Lyft 

We generally tell passengers and drivers to limit stops to no more than 5 minutes, however there is technically no limit to the amount of time a passenger can take at a stop. We do compensate you fairly for your time for waiting at a stop, so it is your responsibility as a driver to be convenient for the riders and wait for them at their stops.

Thank you for being a part of the rideshare community 🤗


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> *We do compensate you fairly for your time for waiting at a stop*, so it is your responsibility as a driver to be convenient for the riders and wait for them at their stops.


 (emphases added)

The emphasised is yet another of Uber/Lyft's lies.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

If the app doesn’t tell me it’s a multiple stop, then it’s a one way ride, if the app tells me it’s multi stop, I warn the rider it’s 3 minutes max. I had one argue with me about it, as soon as he got out at stop one, I ended the the ride, left and went offline for 5 minutes to get clear of the area.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Ignore all the posters telling you to cancel any trips with stops. Stops just aren't nearly that bad. Most of them are quick and painless. You're not going to go broke by sitting in your car for a few minutes once or twice a day. If your profitability is that tight, you might want to reconsider what you're doing.

Play it by ear. Take the trip and then evaluate it once you're under way. If it's a quick stop at 7-Eleven it's not a problem and you might get a free drink out of it. If you've waited beyond your stated time, end the trip at any time and move on. Nobody will make you sit there for 10 minutes. At least you get paid for the first half of the trip. This isn't so difficult.

Just be sure to set expectations for the rider. When you start the stop tell them "3 minutes" or "5 minutes" then stick to that. Also make sure they don't leave any anchors.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

rookie mistake you will learn...or you will suffer


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You're not going to go broke by sitting in your car for a few minutes once or twice a day.
> 
> Nobody will make you sit there for 10 minutes. At least you get paid for the first half of the trip.


You might not be going broke but you are having your time wasted and you're being exploited. The mute acceptance of this exploitation is the reason Uber and Lyft can perpetuate the abuse of their workforce.

Unfortunately plenty of people will make you wait more than 10 minutes. 

You are effectively held hostage by these stops, squandering valuable time and also unable to take the opportunity of a more profitable ride.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I check the details on every trip after I accept. If there's a stop, I cancel. If they add a stop after they get in and it's more than just dropping someone off, I tell them no of its a drive through or supermarket, or 3 minutes of its anything else. At 3 I call, at 5 I leave. If they left anything in the car or goes with me and I report a lost item, collect the fee for returning it. I don't care about the 1 star I week get, I eat with money not stars. Friday or Saturday night I won't stop unless you offer me cash up front and it better be a decent amount.


Damn. Gangster. I gotta be more like you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

CowboyNation214 said:


> Damn. Gangster. I gotta be more like you.


Not gangster, just enough experience getting pooped on and deciding to value my time. 
P.S. They are not happy campers at all when you meet them to return the item, stay in the car, pointing out, in gear, hand it through the window and book.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Ignore all the posters telling you to cancel any trips with stops.


The "community" needs you to make stops.




Coachman said:


> Stops just aren't nearly that bad.


Yes, they are. They waste your tine. You get paid almost nothing for waiting nor for the detour.




Coachman said:


> Most of them are quick and painless.



Perhaps they are in the Dallas area, but that is not the case in the Capital of Your Nation or its metropolitan area.





Coachman said:


> You're not going to go broke by sitting in your car for a few minutes once or twice a day.


Add it up over time and you will. Further, you are missing out on profitable jobs while you are wasting your time waiting for these people. All that you do on a stop is lose. You lose for the detour for which you are poorly, if at all, compensated. You lose on the time that you waste sitting there. You lose on the job that you could be running while you waste your time waiting for these people. Stops are a lose, _lose *LOSE* _proposition.





Coachman said:


> If your profitability is that tight,


When you are collecting 1979 cab rates in 2021, your profitability _is_ tight.



Coachman said:


> you might want to reconsider what you're doing.


Please do not tell me that _you_ have joined the Pontification Crowd.




Coachman said:


> If it's a quick stop at 7-Eleven it's not a problem


If it is on the way on a straight line and is no more than two minutes, it is tolerable. Anything more than two minutes and even one block out of your way is a waste of your time. When you are collecting 1979 cab rates in 2021, you do not have time to waste.



Coachman said:


> and you might get a free drink out of it.


*NEVER *have I seen that happen. I have read accounts of its occurring, and, I believe some of them, but it is rare enough that you will get burned more times than you will not. It is not dissimilar to the fifty and hundred dollar tip for returning something. It happens here and there, but, the rule is that you get ZERO tip and they complain to F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* when they get charged the fee.



Coachman said:


> If you've waited beyond your stated time, end the trip at any time and move on.


Do not even wait. Drop them at the first "stop", end the trip, leave, accept next ping.





Coachman said:


> Nobody will make you sit there for 10 minutes.


Perhaps they do not do that in the Dallas area, but, in the Capital of Your Nation and its suburbs, they will make you wait even longer than ten minutes.






Coachman said:


> Just be sure to set expectations for the rider.


_Correctamundo! _When the rider tries to add stops after he has boarded,I tell him that I expect that he will forget about the stop and just proceed to his final destination. If he does not want to do that, I expect that he will cancel the job and summon an ant. They have ants for a reason.



Coachman said:


> When you start the stop tell them "3 minutes" or "5 minutes" then stick to that.


When you start the trip, tell them "no stops" and stick to that. 




Coachman said:


> Also make sure they don't leave any anchors.


You decidedly do not permit that, especially at the pick up point.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I check the details on every trip after I accept. If there's a stop, I cancel. If they add a stop after they get in and it's more than just dropping someone off, I tell them no of its a drive through or supermarket, or 3 minutes of its anything else. At 3 I call, at 5 I leave. If they left anything in the car or goes with me and I report a lost item, collect the fee for returning it. I don't care about the 1 star I week get, I eat with money not stars. Friday or Saturday night I won't stop unless you offer me cash up front and it better be a decent amount.


I have a vary large iPad mounted n the dash. This is the screen the pax sees before i unlock the car at the stop(if I accept it)


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> Many are slick . They leave a purse or something in your car so you cannot leave. Tell them lyft rule. Nothing allowed in car for waiting


Any artifact left in my car will be quickly deposited near the parking space my car occupied before I split. They get five minutes from me. If I liked their attitude during the drive, I might give them extra time.

Rideshare doesn't pay enough to put up with this BS. So, I don't.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Unfortunately plenty of people will make you wait more than 10 minutes.


Nobody "makes" you wait 10 minutes or more. End the trip at 3 minutes or 5 minutes and take your profit from the first leg of the ride.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

The only way to make stops profitable is to circle the parking lot at 60mph while the pax does their shopping.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> circle the parking lot at 60mph


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> On Saturday I waited 22 minutes while a woman and her daughter went into Walmart Neighborhood Market. She said I just have to pick up something. 22 minutes later she comes out with 7 bags of groceries.
> 
> Another time, I dropped a guy off to supposedly get his check. It was at a house and the person wasn't answering the door, the pax started throwing stones up at the window, he was becoming irate, 15 minutes, 20 minutes, 30 minutes, I said, look I have to go I have other rides to do, then he got real angry at me and said don't you f***ing leave without me, 35 minutes, he started yelling so I yelled at him and he kicked my passenger door, and I sped off leaving him there.
> 
> Another time I waited 40 minutes while a girl went into a buffet-type restaurant on a Friday evening to pick up to-go food. I have told both Uber and Lyft to set time limits for pax but they don't. What do you do? seriously. Do you leave after a while or wait?


If a pax kick my door, I’m kicking the living shit out of him. Than have him arrested for damaging my car.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

“I can’t park, but I’ll circle the block until you come out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> How long do you wait for passengers during 2 stops?


I wait long enough to toss their anchor(s) out the window.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

I let them know it’s a 3 minute max stop time. I will give them an additional 2 minutes for a total of 5, then end the trip. Never cancel, because you probably won’t get paid. End the trip, you’ll be paid for the miles and time. And never let them leave anything, say it’s against Uber’s policy. The only time I’ll allow this is I can tell it will be a short stop. I’ve so far only had to leave on pax. We are paid paid pennies for wait time. I actually had a passenger tell me that she uses Uber for long shopping trips, as she only pays pennies for the wait time. In NJ it’s 0.17 a minute, so I assume they charge the pax 0.25. They think we are personal valets. Well some of them.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

3 minutes max, I warn them ahead of time that we are not paid for the wait time, after 3 minutes I end the ride and leave


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't have the personal anxiety about waiting that some of you do. If I really wanted to get rid of a person, I could do it the way you all suggest.

I'd rather use the time to clean out my car. While collecting a few pennies at the same time. Otherwise I'd be doing that on my own time for free, after I stopped driving for that day. Or in between trips, still for free.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't have the personal anxiety about waiting that some of you do.


It's not a "personal anxiety", it's an objection to pitiful compensation for our working time. You can value your time with as little worth as you like, I don't like to be exploited.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

90% of the pax that I warn ahead of time that we don't get paid say they will just order a new ride when complete, I had one pax recently beg me to wait for her, it worked in my favor, she was in the store about 8 minutes but as she came out, she handed me $5 and a bottle of gatorade (which I gave to a homeless guy after I dropped her off)


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> On Saturday I waited 22 minutes while a woman and her daughter went into Walmart Neighborhood Market. She said I just have to pick up something. 22 minutes later she comes out with 7 bags of groceries.
> 
> Another time, I dropped a guy off to supposedly get his check. It was at a house and the person wasn't answering the door, the pax started throwing stones up at the window, he was becoming irate, 15 minutes, 20 minutes, 30 minutes, I said, look I have to go I have other rides to do, then he got real angry at me and said don't you f***ing leave without me, 35 minutes, he started yelling so I yelled at him and he kicked my passenger door, and I sped off leaving him there.
> 
> Another time I waited 40 minutes while a girl went into a buffet-type restaurant on a Friday evening to pick up to-go food. I have told both Uber and Lyft to set time limits for pax but they don't. What do you do? seriously. Do you leave after a while or wait?


Friend . One time is their fault . 3 times is yours .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lord Summerisle said:


> It's not a "personal anxiety", it's an objection to pitiful compensation for our working time. You can value your time with as little worth as you like, I don't like to be exploited.


Considering that most of the time, this gig doesn't pay a lot more than minimum wage (after expenses!!!), I can't see any room to complain about being exploited by waiting during a stop.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> Considering that most of the time, this gig doesn't pay a lot more than minimum wage (after expenses!!!), I can't see any room to complain about being exploited by waiting during a stop.


if you’re barely making minimum wage after expenses you’re in a terrible market. I make at least 15 an hour after all expenses in a terrible week. Most weeks it’s 20-22.


----------

